# [stage1]question (résolu)

## Gentoo_Lover

je suis arriver a la fin de mon emerge system   :Very Happy:  en 1 heure exactement et dans handbook http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6 aprés cela il disent de consulter les protection des fichier de config avec portage , donc je l'ai regardé mais je trouve que il y en a pas grande utilité ! pouvez vous me confirmer ?

est il indispensable ?

----------

## kernelsensei

fais juste le etc-update comme dit, la doc tu pourras la lire plus tard ! disons que j'ai jamais touché a cette variable pour l'instant donc ...

----------

## chipsterjulien

il vaut mieux utiliser etc-update ou dispatch-conf pour faire les mises a jour ?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *chipsterjulien wrote:*   

> il vaut mieux utiliser etc-update ou dispatch-conf pour faire les mises a jour ?

 

connais pas dispatch.conf ...

----------

## Pachacamac

Je fais toujours avec etc-update et ça marche.

Il arrive que meme si je choisi -3 pour avoir la confirmation du remplacement du fichier, il me repose sans arret la question jusqu'à ce que je le confirme. Or il arrive que je ne le veuille pas toujours. Est ce normal ? Les nouveaux fichiers n'apportent rien de nouveau, seulement je me retrouve avec le fichier par défaut.

Ce n'est pas extrement dérangeant mais celà me fais perdre du temps. Suis je le seul à rencontrer ce problème ?

----------

## moon69

vi moi aussi,

mais pour les fichier que tu veut pas toucher au prochain upgarde

tu les rajoute dans l'option CONFIG_PROTECT  de make.conf

il me semble qu'on peut le faire a confirmer

----------

## Pachacamac

Ah ok, je ne savais pas, je regarderai ça.

La je vais au dodo.

Bonne nuit tout le monde.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

d'accord donc je fais un etc-update mais par contre a quoi ca sert exactement car il a pas mi les fichier a jour avec emerge system ?  :Laughing: 

et aussi je souaite emerger un kernel 2.6x , mais lequel me conseillez vous ?(le 2.6.6 a l'air bien)

----------

## theturtle123

emerge system compile le système de base et installe les binaires obtenus. Les paquets installés, s'ils utilisent des fichiers de conf, mettent les nouvelles versions des fichiers de conf dans un répertoire temporaire.

quand tu fais un etc-update, le système scanne ces fichiers de conf temporaire et te demande si tu souhaites remplacer les anciens par les nouveaux (mauvaise idée pour un /etc/fstab ou un /etc/lilo.conf par exemple, mais bien pratique pour les xkb**** de xfree)

etc-update est donc entre autre un utilitaire qui te permet de gérer "à la main" (yeux?) tes fichiers de config plutôt qu'ils soient écrasés automatiquement ou pas mis à jour !

si tu n'as pas de materiel ésotérique, mieux vaut prendre un kernel patché par gentoo *je trouve* donc des gentoo-dev-sources, ce qui permet d'avoir un kernel récent mais bien patché... actuellement, c'est le 

```
*  sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.5-r1

```

le 2.6.6 ne t'apportera je pense rien de plus sauf si tu as un matériel qui est mal supporté par le 2.6.5 et bien par le 2.6.6 mais bon...

j'en doute   :Wink: 

c'est juste un avis personnel après pour les kernels, t'en fais ce que tu veux !   :Twisted Evil:   je suis sur qu'on peut trouver un troller qui va te dire le contraire de ce que j'ai dis   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

d'accord merci de tes conseil

----------

## theturtle123

de rien !

n'hésite pas si tu veux plus d'infos   :Wink: 

bonne compilation !

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

alors tu m'a conseillait d'emerger dev-gentoo-sources (ou development-sources en fonction des portage)mon cas est development-sources donc 

j'ai fais un 

```
emerge -av development-sources
```

puis je l'ai emerger et la car c'est la derniere version de portage il emerge le 2.6.6 !

donc je serai en 2.6.6,desole je ne veux pas te contrarier car je sais bien que tu m'a dit d'emerger les dev-sources en 2.6.5 mais la c'est en 2.6.6 

et aussi , fait tu de la programmation ?

car je compte commencer le C (avant de commencer le C++)et j'aurai besoin de conseil,pour des tests !

----------

## yoyo

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> alors tu m'a conseillait d'emerger dev-gentoo-sources (ou development-sources en fonction des portage)mon cas est development-sources

 

Non, "theturtle123" t'as conseillé un "gentoo-dev-sources" (et pas un "dev-gentoo-sources" (qui n'existe pas à ma connaissance dans portage).

Le "development -sources" correspond au "vanilla" de la branche 2.4; c'est-à-dire que se sont les sources d'origine des noyaux linux. Les différentes versions (mm, ck, gentoo etc.) que tu peux trouver reprennent toutes ces sources et y inclues différents patchs (pour le bootsplash par exemple).

Mon conseil va reprendre celuis de "theturtle123" : unmerge le "development -sources" (avec "emerge -C development -sources") et emerge les "gentoo-dev-sources".

PS : assure-toi que "/usr/src/linux" pointe bien sur tes nouvelles sources de noyaux.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

haaa d'accord je me suis tromper désolé j'ai confondu  :Laughing:  car de nom cela ce ressemble ! bon alors je unmerge les development source ,pour emerge les  gentoo-dev-sources.

merci et encore désolé !

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

ca y est c'est fait  :Very Happy:  donc maintenant je le configure , puis je le compile enfin comme expliquer dans la handbook !

enfin une petite question a propos de l'interface graphique , je compte emerger Xorg pour les raisons que tous le monde connais par rapport à XFree , et je me pose vraiment des question :

dois je emerger kde ? gnome ? car j'ai chercher sur google et j'ai trouver mais je n'en suis pas trop convaincu car je préfére avoir l'avis des experts c'est à dire vous !  :Cool: 

quel est celui qui a le moins de conflit ? et surtout quel est le plus rapide ?

----------

## theturtle123

pour le window manager c'est vraiment un choix personnel...

* si tu aimes la souris et les clicks, kde ou gnome sont pas mal (gnome peut être un peu plus léger que kde) 

* si tu aimes les raccourcis claviers et parametrer ton window manager en profondeur tu as fluxbox (mon choix   :Wink: ), xfce, window maker...

questions légereté, il n'y a pas photo, ce n'est pas du coté de kde ou de gnome que tu la trouveras !

pour débuter gnome me parait pas mal mais, encore une fois question de gout ! 

pour les conflits, toutes les applis fonctionnant sous gnome fonctionnent sous kde ou d'autres wm sans problèmes donc je pense que ton choix devra se faire sur des critères d'érgonomie / légereté...

bonne chance   :Wink: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

merci  :Wink:  donc je pence que je vais prendre gnome, dont sa derniere version stable est la 2.6 il me semble sinon la unstable est la 2.7 enfin a vérifier sur leur site ! bon bin merci  :Wink: 

----------

## GNUTortue

Question KDE et GNOME c'est plus ou moins la même chose c'est plus un question de gout et pour la rapidité ce sont 2 énorme truc donc c'est un peu la même chose mais chez moi optimisé pour Pentium 4 avec l'option -O3 ça une vitesse très satisfesante mais si tu veux quelque chose de vraiment rapide et simple y'a XFCE4 mais là c'est quand même très different de KDE, GNOME ou Windows mais c'est très vite compillé, configuré, chargé très légèr et ça prend vraiment peu de place.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

merci pour ces infos ! maintenant je viens de configurer mon kernel 2.6.5 et de le compiler !

et il dise dans la handbook que pour ce que qui ont une ATI Radeon (mon cas) d'emerger ati-drivers et entre parantheses il ya Xfree86 , alors est ce que cela ne compile les drivers que pour Xfree86 ? et Xorg (car je vais emerger Xorg) ?

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

j'ai un probleme avec l'emerge de grub , quand je fais 

```
 emerge grub
```

il me télécharge tout se qu'il faut sans problemes et vérifit avec md5 sans probleme puis il me met ca :

```
!!!ERROR:sys-boot/grub-0.94-r1 failed

!!! Function src_unpack,Line 23 , Exit code 1

!!! Please re-emerge gcc with USE = multilib FEATURES=-sandbox 
```

alors j'ai rajouter a ma variable USE ="multilib" puis emergé gcc mais j'ai toujours je même message !  :Crying or Very sad: 

vous avez une idée ?

----------

## theturtle123

heu je suis pas sur du tout j'utilise Lilo (bouh honte sur moi   :Shocked:  )

mais il faut peut être rajouter FEATURES="-sandbox" dans ton make.conf

il semblerait que tu ai fait la moitié de ce qui t'étais demandé

bon courage pour la recompilation de gcc !   :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

C'est curieux comme erreur ...

Perso, j'aurai plutôt fait un USE="multilib" FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge grub et je n'aurai pas touché à mon make.conf mais bon, si tu es certain de te rappeler de tout ce que tu as fait et de revenir à la config d'origine par la suite ...

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

Non USE="multilib" FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge grub ne marche pas !!

et puis j'ai re emerger gcc avec ces options puis refais emerge grub mais c'est toujours pareil !  :Crying or Very sad: 

alors une idee ?

----------

## ghoti

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  mais bon, si tu es certain de te rappeler de tout ce que tu as fait et de revenir à la config d'origine par la suite ...

 

Le truc bateau dans ces cas là, c'est de mettre la ligne originale en commentaire, et rajouter un autre commentaire pour expliquer le pourquoi de la modif ...  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> Non USE="multilib" FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge grub ne marche pas !!

 

Le tout sur la même ligne de commande ???

Le message d'erreur est le même ???

----------

## yoyo

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*    mais bon, si tu es certain de te rappeler de tout ce que tu as fait et de revenir à la config d'origine par la suite ... 
> 
> Le truc bateau dans ces cas là, c'est de mettre la ligne originale en commentaire, et rajouter un autre commentaire pour expliquer le pourquoi de la modif ... 

 

En effet.

Cependant, ça permet de se rappeler pourquoi on a fait des modifs mais pas qu'on a fait des modifs !!!   :Twisted Evil:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## ghoti

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> En effet.
> 
> Cependant, ça permet de se rappeler pourquoi on a fait des modifs mais pas qu'on a fait des modifs !!!   

 

Moi, en plus, je rajoute la date, ce qui permet de comparer avec portage !  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Pachacamac

yoyo il suffit de faire un noeud a sa souris pour ça !

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

Oui tout sur la même ligne et  l'erreur est la même ! et en fait l'erreur ce trouve dans l'ebuild vu qu'il me cite la ligne avec le nom de la fonction src_unpack , il s'agit de l'ebuild grub-0.94-r1 le voici pour vous aider : ICI . l'erreur est ligne 23 !

et en cherchant sur google je suis aller sur un ftp gentoo et j'ai remarqué qu'il sortait des -r1 ;-r2 et -r3 en quite de beta en ebuild et apré il sortent un ebuild du même nom mais sans le -r* (surment la stable;ex:lilo) alors l'erreur est peut etre dut tout betement a un bug de l'ebuild !  :Laughing: 

non ?

----------

## scout

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> yoyo il suffit de faire un noeud a sa souris pour ça !

 

Moi je colle des post-it sur le bord de l'écran  :Mr. Green: 

ça donne un look super classe   :Cool: 

[EDIT] c'est une technique testée et aprouvée par la plupart des secrétaires et ma mère  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

sinon j'ai vu que dans le répertoire /usr/portage/sys-boot/grub il y avait grub-0.92 alors puis emerger celle la ? si la 0.94 bug !

et comment faire ?

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

alors a votre avis est ce un bug d'ébuild ou dois je emerger lilo ?

sinon il me reste 0.92 !

car si je pe pas booter sur mon system a cause de l'emerge d'un loader ...

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## Bastux

 *scout wrote:*   

>  *Pachacamac wrote:*   yoyo il suffit de faire un noeud a sa souris pour ça ! 
> 
> Moi je colle des post-it sur le bord de l'écran 
> 
> ça donne un look super classe  
> ...

 

et puis surtout ça fait surbooké c'est très classe quand tu veux te la pèter auprès de tes amis   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## theturtle123

tu peux emerge une version plus ancienne en faisant

```
emerge =sys-boot/grub-0.92
```

pour forcer une version plus ancienne 

ou alors emerge lilo en attendant que tu puisses build grub et tu vireras lilo après (pas très propre)

----------

## ghoti

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> Oui tout sur la même ligne et  l'erreur est la même ! et en fait l'erreur ce trouve dans l'ebuild vu qu'il me cite la ligne avec le nom de la fonction src_unpack , il s'agit de l'ebuild grub-0.94-r1 le voici pour vous aider : ICI . l'erreur est ligne 23 !

 

Oui, mais la raison de l'erreur est à la ligne 22 !  :Wink: 

Il faut lire l'ensemble comme ceci :

```
   use amd64 && ( has_m64 && has_m32) || \

      die "please re-emerge gcc with USE=multilib FEATURES=-sandbox"
```

Je ne connais pas la signification exacte de ces variables mais il me semble deviner que le message doit vouloir dire quelque chose comme

"Si on utilise un athlon 64 bits et que les variables "64 bits" et "32 bits" ne sont pas toutes les 2 définies, alors inviter l'utilisateur à installer une version gcc supportant les 2 types de librairies. De plus, l'inviter à désactiver le bac à sable car ici il s'agit vraiment d'une situation spéciale".

Sans certitude, hein : c'est vraiment de la "divination" et en plus, j'ai un pentium ! (et le grub-0.94-r1 fonctionne très bien  :Wink:  )

Alors, ton Athlon, c'est un 64 bits ?  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

Dernière nouvelle : en vérifiant, je constate que l'ebuild a été modifié hier :

 *changelog wrote:*   

>   10 Jun 2004; Travis Tilley  grub-0.94-r1.ebuild:
> 
>   fixed multilib check

 

et en effet :

```
src_unpack() {

   if use amd64

   then

      ( has_m64 && has_m32) || \

         die "please re-emerge gcc with USE=multilib FEATURES=-sandbox"

   fi

   unpack ${A}

[ ... ]
```

Réessaie après avoir fait un emerge sync ...  :Wink: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

ok merci emerge sync !! mais l'emerge sync ne va renplacer que le grub-0.94-r1 ? ou le portage entier que j'ai mis à jour il y a 2 jours ? et aussi j'ai installer lynx sous mon system , ca ne risque rien ?

----------

## theturtle123

emerge sync sert juste à mettre la liste des nouveaux paquets disponibles.

tout ce que tu as installé précedement n'est pas modifié 

si tu fais un 

```
emerge -upvD world 
```

 après avoir fait un emerge sync, tu vois les packages installés qui peuvent être mis à jour avec la commande 

```
emerge -uvD world 
```

pour résumer :

emerge sync <=> télécharge moi la liste des paquets gentoo disponibles

emerge -uvpD world <=> montre moi la liste despaquets que j'ai installé et qui peuvent être mis à jour.

emerge -uvD world <=> met moi à jour les paquets que j'ai installé et qui peuvent l'être

j'éspère avoir été clair   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

trés clair !  :Very Happy: 

merci    :Wink: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

ca y est l'emerge de grub marche et mon 1er boot aussi , en stage 1   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

merci a tous de votre aide !   :Cool: 

par contre  sous quel nom est Xorg dans portage ?

car 

```
emerge -av Xorg 
```

il dit qu'il ne connait pas l'argument sinon tout le reste c'est ok !!

----------

## kernelsensei

```
emerge -av xorg-x11
```

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

merci kernel_sensei   :Wink: 

en tout cas pour l'instant la gentoo en stage 1 avec reiserfs et 2.6.5 c'est térrible ! et trés rapide !

----------

## theturtle123

pour avoir le nom exact d'un paquet que tu cherches, utilise :

```
emerge -s nomapproximatif
```

par exemple

```
emerge -s xorg
```

si tu n'as qu'une très vague idée de ce que tu cherches, tu peux utiliser la recherche appronfondie

```
emerge -S untruc
```

emerge -s cherche dans les noms des paquets

emerge -S cherche dans les descriptions des paquets

enfin bon, tu peux trouver tout cela en faisant un magnifique "man emerge"   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

d'accord merci de ces infos , je vais allez voir dans man emerge !

----------

